# Can our family work if we live apart??



## amymc01 (Oct 6, 2009)

My husband relocated to S. Florida in February for a job. He was miserable in his old job and this allowed him to stay with the same company (25 years so far), just in a different division.

We lived in SC, where I taught and my daughter attended school. We also have a son in college in SC. 

My daughter and I moved to S. Florida in June, after school. She is in an amazing Christian school here and is really having some good opportunities academically and athletically. Problem is, I don't like it here. This is a strange place to think of raising her (she is 13). Even people who were born and raised here are not fond of the area - I rarely find anyone who truly likes living here.

Okay, here's my question. Do you think that our marriage/family could survive if my dauther and I move back to SC at the end of the school year. She would be a freshman in HS next year, so could we make it work for 4 years living apart. There are no jobs for my husband in SC in the field and at the level he is at. Going back for him, is not an option. He also feels like he has to give this new location at least 2 years to be fair to them before he can look elsewhere.

I don't think I can make it 2 years. Can we survive if she/I move back? Anyone else make a long term separation work?? Advice???


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i personally dont think the marriage will survive that kind of distance. affairs seem inevitable in that situation- and if you think about it, then you'd be miserable, too. so moving back might seem like the quick fix, but in the long run you'll probably have to deal with misery of your marriage falling apart.


----------



## believer (Apr 22, 2008)

I would think long & hard about moving from what it sounds like you are the only one unhappy here. You mentioned that your husband is happy & wouldn't like to consider a move for some time at this point. you say your daughter is in a great school & having some good opportunities. 
As we all know, change is not easy. I think you really need to give yourself more time to settle in. Maybe join a gym, a mom's group, volunteer, maybe start a dinner club with some of your neighbors, etc. to meet some new friends in the area. I agree that s. florida is not the easiest place to meet people ( I live here too) but I think you need to explore ways for you to enjoy your life here before you decide about moving back & being so far from your husband. 
what are his thoughts on this possiblity?


----------

